# Pregnant mouse?



## AllAnimalsLover (Feb 14, 2016)

I know it isn't a rat but i couldn't find anywhere else to go and i thought someone here may have some info. Google hasn't helped much. Anyway, my mom recently got some pet mice and it appears that one of the girls may be pregnant. Her tummy looks kinda round and her nipples seem to be largish. But its hard to tell since we don'5 know what she previously looked like, nor do we know if she came in contact with males or not. If you have any information on what to do i would greatly appreciate it. I know with rats you have to up the protein in their diet, is there anything else i should be giving her as an extra to her food. Should i buy vitamin supplements at all? Nesting materials?? Any other tips would be helpful. Again i am sorry i am posting on a rat forum but i couldn't figure out where else to go. Here are some pictures as well. They aren't great and its hard to tell but its what i got.


----------



## anilec (May 2, 2016)

She's definitely a cutie, love those mouse ears! How long have you had her? A mouses gestation period is only 20 days so you'll know pretty soon if she is definitely pregnant or not. However if you want to be prepared just in case you could definitely add a little more protein to her diet. What is her current diet? A little bit of scrambled egg would be good and I'm sure she'd love it. 

You might want to make a bin cage for her to give birth and raise the babies in, link to make one here: http://www.onceuponamischief.com/single-post/2016/08/15/How-to-make-a-bin-cage
Since she could push the babies out of the bars. For nesting in the bin cage have her normal substrate as well as scrap pieces of fleece and tissues are nice to shred too. Just don't give anything with strands of thread as they could wrap around and kill a baby.

Lastly I know it's kinda stupid to ask but are you sure your other mouse is a female as well?


----------



## AllAnimalsLover (Feb 14, 2016)

anilec said:


> She's definitely a cutie, love those mouse ears! How long have you had her? A mouses gestation period is only 20 days so you'll know pretty soon if she is definitely pregnant or not. However if you want to be prepared just in case you could definitely add a little more protein to her diet. What is her current diet? A little bit of scrambled egg would be good and I'm sure she'd love it. You might want to make a bin cage for her to give birth and raise the babies in, link to make one here: http://www.onceuponamischief.com/single-post/2016/08/15/How-to-make-a-bin-cageSince she could push the babies out of the bars. For nesting in the bin cage have her normal substrate as well as scrap pieces of fleece and tissues are nice to shred too. Just don't give anything with strands of thread as they could wrap around and kill a baby.Lastly I know it's kinda stupid to ask but are you sure your other mouse is a female as well?


Thanks for responding. She is definitely a cutie . We just got her this morning and we just noticed her tummy was a bit more bumped then her cage mate. Thanks for the link thats definitely helpful! She is currently on Marshalls mouse and rat food, because that is what she has been eating. I would like to switch her to a better diet but don't want to make too many changes too quickly. I will give her some extra protein until i am sure wether she is prego or not. Know its not stupid to ask at all. Misgendering happens often, thankfully i myself have never had that. I am definitely sure of their genders. Thank you again.


----------

